# Suche defekte S7-CPUs



## greenland (10 April 2010)

Ich suche defekte S7-CPUs (dürfen gerne nicht-reparabel sein) zu Lehrzwecken.

Insbesondere S7-400, S7-300, S7-200, gerne aber auch S7-200, LOGO oder ET200.


----------



## AlterEgo (10 April 2010)

da sie zu lehrzwecken sind, möchtest du sie bestimmt umsonst?!
um welche lehrzwecke handelt es sich denn?
berufsschule oder ähnliches?


----------



## greenland (11 April 2010)

Hallo AlterEgo,

nein, ich würde schon noch etwas dafür bezahlen, ein Abendessen soll schon noch dabei rausspringen...  Wie gesagt, die Teile dürfen gerne irreparabel defekt sein, nur komplett verkohlt sollten sie nicht sein. Es geht uns darum hier an der FH den konkreten Aufbau solcher Geräte zu analysieren. Gute Platinenfotos würden natürlich den gleichen Zweck erfüllen und wären auch ok. Etwas in der Hand haben ist aber noch besser...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (11 April 2010)

Ich hab da eine defekte CPU314 (altes Model mit Schlüsselschalter).  Für nen 10er schick ich dir das Ding zu.


----------



## greenland (11 April 2010)

hast eine PN


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 April 2010)

Hallo,
also im Netz findet man ein paar Bilder von den CPU Platinen. Den Link poste ich nicht, einige deutsche Firmen sehen den nicht gerne.

Ich hab die Bilder auch auf meiner Festplatte.
Auf einer alten 315 sitzt als Hauptprozessor ein Intel Infineon C165, also ein 16-Bit Prozessor.
Hier im Forum schrieb die Tage mal einer was von der 32-Bit Power der S7...naja

Auf einer neueren Platine der 315 (angeblich eine 2AG10) ist dann ein Infineon mit der Bezeichnung "IBC 16" zu finden. Im Netz finden man dazu leider keine Dokumentation. Aufgrund der Bezeichnung würde ich hier aber auch einen 16-Bit Prozessor vermuten.

In einer 317 (2EJ-10) ist dann ein Infineon Tricore zu sehen, also ein 32-Bit Prozessor.

Wenn du ein paar Teile hast, mach doch bitte mal ein paar hochauflösende Fotos und stell sie irgendwo ein - ich schaue ja auch gerne mal in die Geräte rein.
Interessant wäre mal zu sehen was in den aktuellen 315-2DP für ein Prozessor steckt, die haben von der Leistungsfähigkeit schon einen Sprung nach oben gemacht.


----------



## gravieren (11 April 2010)

Hi

Hier die Bilder 
Quelle:  "data bridge saint-petersburg"


Ich habe diese heruntergeladen und gezippt.




Diese sind von der Quelle die Thomas meint.  


Wo ist das Problem.

Bei mir sogar mit Quellenangabe.  *ROFL*


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 April 2010)

gravieren schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem.



Weil die ursprüngliche Webseite nicht ohne Grund geschlossen wurde, und es die Firma die dafür verantwortlich ist sicher gerne sieht wenn hier auf die neue Seite des Forums verlinkt wird (von der die Bilder wohl ursprünglich stammen).


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (11 April 2010)

Mit Siemens kann ich zwar nicht dienen, aber meine Beckhoff BC9120 habe ich mal zerlegt und die Platine auf den Scanner gelegt. Bilder im Anhang.

Die darauf zu findenen ICs und deren Funktion (soweit bekannt):

- Siemens Infineon SAB-C165-L25F
  16-Bit CPU @25 MHz, 2 KBytes On-Chip Internal RAM 

- Simtek STK 2068-SF45RAM
  SRAM??

- Beckhoff BK000A1
  Firmware??

- Micrel KSZ8993M
  Integrated 3-Port 10/100 Managed Switch with PHYs 

- SMSC LAN91C113-NU
  10/100 Non-PCI Ethernet Single Chip MAC + PHY 

- Samsung 746 K6X8016C3B-UF55
  512Kx16 bit Low Power Full CMOS Static RAM 

- AMD AM29F160DT-75EF
  16 Megabit (2 M x 8-Bit/1 M x 16-Bit) CMOS 5.0 Volt-only, Boot Sector Flash Memory


----------

